# I Was Bad!



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Actually I wasnt that Bad, while at our last travel event of the season I was bombarded with Kiddies that opted to be Bloodied up instead of having my lil ponies painted on their wee lil cheeks....... what started out as 1 quickly turned into 50. I made it work tho and turned it into a entertainment venue filler spot... woohoooo
I set these lil ankle biters up in groups of 5 -7 as a assembly line, made about 50 bloodied messes in under 1o minutes!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I love it! Look at their faces, that is one happy bunch of bloodied up kids.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Cool. Future Haunters


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

When I worked doing makeup at Halloween express, I always laughed about how many of the kids wanted to be gored up. I did my fair share of kitty cats and pro wrestlers (Sting was huge at that time) but the number of 8-10 year old girls who wanted scrapes and bullet holes blew my mind.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

The one little girl came in with her mother about two hours prior to show start, the mom explained how scared the girl was and asked if they could hang out and watch how the monsters came to life....lo and behold 8 hours later lookey lookey who wants some BLOOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Body...

My sons funnest birthday party (Oct 10) a couple years ago was when we had a makeup artist give him and his buddies bolts and cuts and ninja stars.

This guy is local but works in Hollywood most of the year. All the kids except my nephews (I don't think my mom wants us to get blood on ourselves - wussy knocker nephews) had a blast - then we all went bowling - prosthetics and all.

You hit the nail on the head - most kids love it. I'm just related to two that don't!

Son and I at bowling alley:
http://www.fizzcreative.com/hween/hween.jpg


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Priceless pic!!!!!!!! I was actually happy to introduce these kids to FX! And why couldnt my parents give me a bloody bolt bday party?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Awesome.

Love it, start them off right.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

This was the guy that did it - for reference.

I don't think my kid was nearly as impressed as I was!

http://www.jeffreylewismakeup.com

To know the bolt was driven in my head by the same guy that worked on Jeffrey Combs was enough for me...

That is until bodybagging gets to drill in the side of my head someday...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You were bad, this kid looks just like you??LOL


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

this post reminds me of this awesomely funny video.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

LOLOLOLOLOL I like Tuwtles....Damn you Jeff and all of your photoshopping skills!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hmmmm....whatever do you mean? lol


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The 'turtles' video makes me laugh.


----------



## glamgurl36 (Oct 2, 2007)

wow the little kids love it!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, BB, What did you use for the wounds?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Woochies or maybe a bag of scars from bonefx?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Could be, he also is doing a blood splatter, so the type of blood is of special interest to me.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

CinemaSecrets is now a official sponsor of BodyBag entertainment, and the majority of wounds were woochies, after adhering the pieces, I did a quick Cinemasecrets makeup flesh and trauma stack blend, hit each with abit of stippled CS Blood gel, and for entertainment purposes, used a MAGIC (blood) Powder for splatter FX. Although a little to bright for my taste, the look on the kids as well as those watching was priceless as I sprayed their wounds with ordinary water and they became a BLOODY MESS!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

whats the magic blood powder stuff. that sounds cool.
im sure those kids were so happy! they sure do look it!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

So cool! They are look really really excited!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah. That makes sense. Thanks for sharing the technique, BB.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking great body. We need to get them while they're young before their parents mold their minds against us. Muuuhhhhh! Oh, by the way I like turtles too.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Theaterical blood powder scareshack..........


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You can never tell how much an impact you make on those kids. Some may forget it by the end of the day, others may remember all of there lives. You may well have started a future FX master on there way. Good work BB, it's great to see someone share their talents freely like that.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is so true BD.
Look at this kids expression...He'll probably be doing the same thing in 30 yrs? He just has that look!?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Funny thing is Jeff, that like most of us here, we WERE influenced by kids by one person or another to fuel this passion for Halloween, Personally I had that lil old man who stood inside his Cardboard coffin every halloween, I always said One day ill do that too for the kiddies, Speaking of kiddies i see you have had yours..... Congrats pappy


----------

